# Historical Hymnal Database



## staythecourse (Jun 2, 2008)

Does this interest any of you all?

Some OOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooold early curch hymns in there


----------



## JohnV (Jun 3, 2008)

Wasn't it James Caldwell who said, "Give 'em Watts, boys; Give 'em Watts!" ?

Yes, I am interested in this. Thanks!


----------

